

What I learned from a week of investing in Bitcoin - kine
http://blog.zackshapiro.com/what-i-learned-from-a-week-investing-in-bitcoin

======
anigbrowl
You're not investing, you're speculating.

~~~
kine
Why do they have to be mutually exclusive? An investment is a speculation.
Long term I speculate one thing, short term I may speculate something
different.

~~~
anigbrowl
Well, the term 'investment' generally implies a longer duration, say over the
length of an industry cycle or so. I don't think a short trader would describe
the positions as an 'investment,' for example.

